# Giveaway ***Free Skull Mount***



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Well its that time of the year again, and we want to give back to the PFF for the business it has provided us with.

I will be giving away a free skull mount* up to a $100 value

But wait-- I will choose 6 names this year, and here is the breakdown

#1 Free mount
#2 60% off
#3 45% off
#4 30% off
#5 15% off

#6 Free Mount -- *will come directly from a post on our facebook page, This is the only one that will require you to specifically use facebook. Go to Facebook page and post a comment on the giveaway post. EVERYONE seems to be missing this one.  GO post on the facebook post about the giveaway, and post a comment. This is the only way to be in drawing for the second Free mount*

Here's what's is required on your part. 

#1 Go to http://www.facebook.com/UltimateSkullscom and LIKE us.
#2 post a reply of "Liked" to this thread.

If you don't have facebook, Simply reply "No Facebook"

On Nov. 15, 2015 I will draw all names either by hat or use of a random number generator. And will post the results.

Winners must redeem within 1 year, as I will hold another drawing every year.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Liked, no FB


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Liked!! No facebook


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Liked*

No Facebook but love your work. Did these two for me and hope to need you again this year.


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

liked


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Liked, no Facebook.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

liked


----------



## Adam D (Sep 12, 2015)

Liked, no facial book😂


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Liked


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in- no Facebook


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Liked !


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Liked, No Facebook


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Liked


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Liked, maybe this year I will actually be able to use your services. Thanks.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Liked. No FB


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Liked. No FB

Is the free skull mount for deer only? Cause I still have two gator tags to fill and the next one is coming to you either way.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Liked! Still have one in my freezer.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Liked, as always Chad being a great guy.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

No FB but liked!


----------



## usmcpararigger (Jul 23, 2013)

liked


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Liked. No Facebook


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

liked.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Liked! But I've been following your FB page for a while now. Been using you for a while and love the work.


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

Liked


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Liked, no FB


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Liked. No Facebook. Brad did this one for me a couple of years ago.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

After.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Liked, fine work you do...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

liked, No Facebook


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Liked-no face book


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

liked.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Liked


I need to hurry up and kill something so I can use last years win!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Like it last year so I shared your page since I already liked it. Also commented on your post. 

Thanks again and nice job on my brother's buck last year!


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

No Facebook...But I do LIKE ya


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Liked, no Facebook


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Liked no Facebook. I have a couple that will be nice to have done if they show up in daylight 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Liked on facebook


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Liked! He did a wonderful job on my mount last year.:thumbup:


----------



## 10PT (Feb 25, 2008)

Liked no facebook


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Liked!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a semi-hijack question: My daughter killed a nice buck last year. I asked the processor to cape the head but (not the sharpest crayons in the shed) they cut the horns off. Really wanted a skull mount so..... is there any way to recover to a skull mount?

I know I can do the full mount but we kind of have a "Wall of Fame" with skull mounts.

Lemme know!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Liked, No Facebook.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> I have a semi-hijack question: My daughter killed a nice buck last year. I asked the processor to cape the head but (not the sharpest crayons in the shed) they cut the horns off. Really wanted a skull mount so..... is there any way to recover to a skull mount?
> 
> I know I can do the full mount but we kind of have a "Wall of Fame" with skull mounts.
> 
> Lemme know!



Will send a pm. But yes. We can take a cut off set of antlers and put them on a plastic skull. It will look amazing.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's very cool! I'll PM you for details.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Liked, no Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Jump on board! Edited as it is open until November 15. So a lot more days than the 11 I mentioned.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

bchadcherry said:


> Here ya go


What's the price range of this? This is really cool!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

liked, no FB


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Liked no FB... What I find amazing is the amount of us Backwooded people that don't have FB.. Awesome!!


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Liked


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

Liked!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Liked


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Liked


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Liked! No facebook.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Liked! !


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone remind me next year to draw before November 15.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I was thinking you should probably draw before November 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

No Facebook


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Liked!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

3 days left! Get your name in the drawing


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Liked, no FB


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

liked - I have facebook but cant work it


----------

